# My B&Ws



## litratoto

Hi there guys, I started photography last march 2009, and i'm more into b&w's since the beginning. I will share my photos here for the purpose of sharing my work and maybe some inputs from you guys how can i improve more in this craft.

Thanks guys! 







Photo taken 03.09.11, Canon 1000D, 50mm 1.8
f/1.8,ISO 400, 1/250s, Aperture Priority, around 6:30am, cropped a little.


----------



## Frequency

Technically i like the image; if you had taken this from a still lower angle with an exaggerated appearance of the cycle, would it have given a greater punch?


----------



## KenC

An interesting image that really has two other images within it.  If you divide it with a vertical line between the handlebars and the pole, each side works on its own, perhaps better than the whole thing.  Next time try getting closer and shooting parts of your original image.


----------



## litratoto

Frequency said:


> Technically i like the image; if you had taken this from a still lower angle with an exaggerated appearance of the cycle, would it have given a greater punch?


 


KenC said:


> An interesting image that really has two other images within it.  If you divide it with a vertical line between the handlebars and the pole, each side works on its own, perhaps better than the whole thing.  Next time try getting closer and shooting parts of your original image.



Big thanks Frequency and kenC 

yeah i think it will work if i took it much lower , thanks too kenC, i always forgot shooting the details. 

Thanks for your input guys, i really appreciate it.


----------



## litratoto

photo taken August 08, 2010, Canon 450D, kitlens.
f/11, iso 400, 1/50s, Manual Mode.

Hope you like it guys.


----------



## Frequency

This is a simple photo; but it has much originality ... and 3D effect too; better post it separately, since there is nothing common for these two images


----------



## litratoto

Frequency said:


> This is a simple photo; but it has much originality ... and 3D effect too; better post it separately, since there is nothing common for these two images



thanks frequency , oh, i intended to share my photos on one thread only


----------



## ToMaNyToYsJf

great stuff. i have a similar pic i have taken of a mtb just on a different angle and i converted it to black and white.


----------



## litratoto

ToMaNyToYsJf said:


> great stuff. i have a similar pic i have taken of a mtb just on a different angle and i converted it to black and white.



thanks ToMaNyToYsJf, yeah i shoot that bike again this morning  LOL


----------



## litratoto

my share for today 





Photo taken last April 17, 2010, Canon 450D, Kitlens.
ISO 400, f/5.6, 1/250sec, aperture priority.


----------



## PASM

Nice image.


----------



## litratoto

PASM said:


> Nice image.


 
thanks pasm!


----------



## FoggyLens

I dig the last image. Very nice. Is the sky blown a touch?


----------



## litratoto

FoggyLens said:


> I dig the last image. Very nice. Is the sky blown a touch?



thanks foggylens . the sky is really empty :d, so i decided to highlight a bit in the center


----------



## litratoto

my share for today 





Photo taken last March 18, 2011, canon 1000d, 50mm 1.8
ISO 200, f/5, 1.6sec, aperture priority.


----------



## litratoto

share for today..







thanks for viewing


----------



## litratoto

my share for today...






thanks for viewing


----------



## litratoto

my share for today


----------



## helloviki

so terrible


----------



## litratoto

ouch!, thanks for the honest comment helloviki , trying to get better


----------



## NayLoMo6C

helloviki said:


> so terrible


 
straight to the point eh?

i like the two boat photos, you definitely captured an interesting moment


----------



## MWG

litratoto said:


> my share for today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for viewing


 
This is a great image nice work with the composition


----------



## Terry Leach

Great images, thanks for sharing. I really like the boats as well..


----------



## litratoto

NayLoMo6C said:


> helloviki said:
> 
> 
> 
> so terrible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> straight to the point eh?
> 
> i like the two boat photos, you definitely captured an interesting moment
Click to expand...

 


MWG said:


> litratoto said:
> 
> 
> 
> my share for today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for viewing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great image nice work with the composition
Click to expand...

 


Terry Leach said:


> Great images, thanks for sharing. I really like the boats as well..


 

thanks guys!


----------



## mjbine

NayLoMo6C said:


> helloviki said:
> 
> 
> 
> so terrible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> straight to the point eh?
> 
> i like the two boat photos, you definitely captured an interesting moment
Click to expand...

 
+1


----------



## o hey tyler

helloviki said:


> so terrible


 
...Says someone who hasn't posted their own images because they don't know how to.


----------



## litratoto

share for today 






thanks for viewing


----------



## zstatus

Some really great photos in here, really like the boats. The image of everyones blurred heads definately caught my eye!


----------



## mwcfarms

I agree some excellent images. I really like the one of the man in the boat with all the others blurry. The one other man that is standing totally still in the left portion of the frame freaks me a bit lol. He had to be standing perfectly still didn't he.


----------



## Bo4key

litratoto said:


> share for today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for viewing


 

I find this one really interesting. The road really leads your eye, and it gives the story a direction.


----------



## litratoto

Bo4key said:


> litratoto said:
> 
> 
> 
> share for today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for viewing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find this one really interesting. The road really leads your eye, and it gives the story a direction.
Click to expand...

 


zstatus said:


> Some really great photos in here, really like the boats. The image of everyones blurred heads definately caught my eye!


 


mwcfarms said:


> I agree some excellent images. I really like the one of the man in the boat with all the others blurry. The one other man that is standing totally still in the left portion of the frame freaks me a bit lol. He had to be standing perfectly still didn't he.



thanks for your kind words guys, i really appreciate it 

Big thanks!


----------



## Over Exposed

You have a great eye for composition. I really like the kids in the boat, the latest one of the road and travelers as well as the one of the silhouetted kids in the field (flying a kite?).


----------



## litratoto

Over Exposed said:


> You have a great eye for composition. I really like the kids in the boat, the latest one of the road and travelers as well as the one of the silhouetted kids in the field (flying a kite?).



thanks buddy  yup they are flying a kite


----------



## litratoto

my share for today... thanks for viewing.






this a part of our weekly themed assignment with my other half, this theme is trees 
you can check it out our WTA here. You can join if you want.


----------



## m.shalaby

Nice stuff!


----------



## litratoto

thanks m.shalaby


----------



## litratoto

My share for today..






This photo was taken by Pentax ME Super with YKL color film, scanned and converted to B&W in photoshop.
This is my first try in film, i hope i can find B&W films in our place.

Thanks for viewing guys


----------



## bobnr32

Nice set. I like all of them apart from the last- too much empty space for my liking.
What birds are they?


----------



## litratoto

bobnr32 said:


> Nice set. I like all of them apart from the last- too much empty space for my liking.
> What birds are they?



Thanks Bob , im not sure, i think they are pigeons


----------



## manaheim

Can I suggest a new thread for each? Some of these are pretty dull, but many are quite interesting... each cries for a very different critique.


----------



## litratoto

manaheim said:


> Can I suggest a new thread for each? Some of these are pretty dull, but many are quite interesting... each cries for a very different critique.



I guess i can do that, but i like one thread to all my photos, its easy to track them , thanks for your comment manaheim, you can critic all you want , negative or positive.

Thanks for viewing.


----------



## litratoto

my share for today 






_Pentax ME Super + Lucky 200, scanned converted to B&W._


----------



## jgooz

i think you have some pretty amazing images here. some are stronger than others but thats just what i see. we all interpret different. for the most part they all tell a very good story. except that pidgeon one imo. hehe i think you have some great locations to work with so keep it up.


----------



## tevo

#1 Technically good, kind of boring
#2 I like the composition , but it feels OOF
#3 Nice photo, good composition
#4 Love it!


----------



## litratoto

jgooz said:


> i think you have some pretty amazing images here. some are stronger than others but thats just what i see. we all interpret different. for the most part they all tell a very good story. except that pidgeon one imo. hehe i think you have some great locations to work with so keep it up.


 


tevo said:


> #1 Technically good, kind of boring
> #2 I like the composition , but it feels OOF
> #3 Nice photo, good composition
> #4 Love it!



Thanks Jgooz and tevo!  appreciate your comments a lot 
@tevo, by the way what is OOF? 


my share for today...






Thanks for viewing guys!


----------



## tevo

litratoto said:


> jgooz said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think you have some pretty amazing images here. some are stronger than others but thats just what i see. we all interpret different. for the most part they all tell a very good story. except that pidgeon one imo. hehe i think you have some great locations to work with so keep it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tevo said:
> 
> 
> 
> #1 Technically good, kind of boring
> #2 I like the composition , but it feels OOF
> #3 Nice photo, good composition
> #4 Love it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks Jgooz and tevo!  appreciate your comments a lot
> @tevo, by the way what is OOF?
> 
> 
> my share for today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for viewing guys!
Click to expand...



"OOF" would mean out of focus


C&C on that latest one you posted:

Too busy, maybe make a tighter crop around the two children, and they seem to be glowing for some reason o_0  seems a bit too contrasty to me.


----------



## EchoingWhisper

I don't like comment that are not constructive.


----------



## bazooka

Some nice shots here, thanks for sharing.


----------

